# PuTTY crashes sshd



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2016)

I have to maintain a few servers for a client. Most are running 9.3-RELEASE. The last freebsd-update(8) updated /lib/libcrypto.so.6 (among other things). Since then every time I try to connect to an updated server I get kicked off and sshd(8) crashes on the host. Logging in from one of the other FreeBSD hosts works. It's only connections from PuTTY on my Windows laptop that appear to crash sshd(8). Enabling logging in PuTTY shows it's crashing somewhere halfway during the negotiation. 

I can actually reproduce it, servers that haven't been updated work fine. After the update replaced /lib/libcrypto.so.6 (and a reboot) sshd(8) crashes every time I connect with PuTTY.

Is anybody else seeing this?


----------



## protocelt (Mar 9, 2016)

Maybe PR 207783 is relevant to this?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep, that looks like the same issue. Besides the child sshd(8) crashing I'm also seeing errors from sudo(8). I'll see if I can add it to the PR. 

```
Mar  9 16:47:13 db8.example.com sudo: in openpam_check_error_code(): pam_sm_authenticate(): unexpected return value 27
```

Thanks.


----------

